# CSX Black Creek Sub a VR MRR....



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Some pix of the updated sections after the video was made in the multimedia section.....click on the attachments to see the details...


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

2 more close ups:


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Neat & Orderly that's my kind of layout. I like it a lot especially the grass.
George


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice work. Rusty roofs, grass growing in tracks at sidings, roads and parking lots
Looks _REAL. _ :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks for the comments, I will be putting up some additional pix tonight of other areas on the layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Railhead001 said:


> Thanks for the comments, I will be putting up some additional pix tonight of other areas on the layout.


Nice work.:thumbsup:
Tell me, did you add the trees and grass in the foreground with some kind of paint program? 

This picture here,








Notice the trees shadows, the one by the storage tank does not match the other trees shadows.
Unless there are 2 suns. 

Edit,
looking again there might be another tree I can't see?
But they still look like they have been added with some kind of paint program?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Never mind I see that it is a simulation.

Might have been a good ideal to have added your video link?

For those who didn't see the video,

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=188742

I still like it.


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Nice work.:thumbsup:
> Tell me, did you add the trees and grass in the foreground with some kind of paint program?
> 
> This picture here,
> ...




Actually this is all a software program, the layout is made using Trainz TANE Edititon, layout and trains all made from a pc. really good software. Basically I created a virtual model railroad, works exactly like the real thing but a pc simulation. Extremely detailed.


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

The next set of pix are of one of the main industries on the layout. A Cargill food processing facility with a corn syrup loading area.

Covered hoppers unload grain/feed etc.. in the shed while finished product ships out via box car. 2 Ingredion grain elevators and 1 Agway elevator supply the Cargill plant.
Corn syrup is also a byproduct that is used mainly by the Tropicana Plant.

As you can see in the first 2 pix, the hatches on the covered hoppers can be left in an open or closed position. The CSX AC4400CW also has multiple compartments and doors that can open and close as well as sun visors and MU hoses that can be raised or lowered.


----------

